# Puppy eats EVERYTHING...



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I am a new owner of a beautiful GSD puppy who is 9 wks old. The problem is that I am worried he isnt getting enough food/nutrients because he tries to pick up anything he can to eat. Leaves, dirt, POO, hair, anything.

We feed him the recommended amount of food... around 1 1/3 cup daily fed at two different times, breakfast and supper. I mixed it once with wet food and that night he spit up in his cage a little (which could have been because of the wet food OR the P.B. that I put in his Kong.)

Is 1 1/3 cups of food enough for a whole day? it seems so little to me, although he is so little to me. Thanks for your help.

-n-


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

We fed Sinister 1 cup 3 times a day (breakfast, lunch and dinner) when he was a puppy. They should eat between 3 to 4 cups a day is what I was told (could be wrong). As he got older we increased his amount. He is a year old now and gets 2 1/2 cups a food twice a day (breakfast and dinner) so 5 cups a day is what we feed him.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I would say that doesn't sound like enough to me, but all puppies are different. I fed my puppies 3x a day as much as they would eat before walking away and then I would pull it up. I did that until about 12 weeks, when I had a solid idea of about what they were eating and I started to switch to 2 meals a day.

Although I don't think that has anything to do with eating the dirt/leaves etc. Puppies explore their world with their mouths, so anything they want they put in their mouths. We used to walk our dogs on this great stone path in the woods and it took a couple of months before the pups would get the idea that they shouldn't eat the stones.


----------



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

So 1 cup, three times a day for an 9 wk old? When we looked on the website for the dog food, I could have sworn that it said "for larger breed dogs, feed them 1 cup in 2-3 intervals." But this never seemed like it was enough to me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They should get 3 to 4 cups a day. So 1 cup at breakfast, 1 cup at lunch and 1 cup at dinner.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Naven said:


> So 1 cup, three times a day for an 9 wk old? When we looked on the website for the dog food, I could have sworn that it said "for larger breed dogs, feed them 1 cup in 2-3 intervals." But this never seemed like it was enough to me.


What kind of food are you using? There is a huge difference in the calories between foods, so you really can't generalize in terms of how many cups you're giving him. If it's an all life stages food the recommended feeding guide may be based on adult dogs. Puppies need as much as one and a half to tow times as many calories as an adult dog of the same weight. Usually the chart will be the total number of cups per day, which you would divide by the number of meals he gets.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, good question Debbie, what brand of food are you feeding your puppy?


----------



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

We are feeding him Purina One lamb and rice. Our Wheaten picked that out because other foods (Iams, Eukenuba, etc) upset her stomach.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Naven just so you know..... Purina is not a good brand of dog food, there are much better brands out there. Orijen, Taste Of The Wild, Blue Wilderness, Solid Gold, Nutro, Evo and Wellness are great brands. A little more expensive but they are worth it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Purina One Lamb and Rice is reasonably high calorie at 451 per cup, however it has low meat content and a lot of grains which means that alot of this food is not as easily used by the body. You'll get more poop and usually have to feed more of this food for your dog to get the same amount of nutrition as he would from a higher quality of food. 

When we got our older male he was being fed Pedigree Large Breed and was eating 8 cups a day and pooping 4 times a day. We switched him and he's gaining weight on 4 cups a day and is only pooping twice. Much nicer 

Check out this website for a review on your dog food. You can look around and see how other kinds of food rate. 
Dog Food Reviews - Purina ONE Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula - Powered by ReviewPost

We fed our last puppy Wellness Large breed Puppy and our adult dogs are on Natural Balance. I understand that your Wheaten does well on it, and usually I am an advocate for whatever the dog does well on, but I would consider switching your growing puppy to a more nutritious food.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*JKlatsky* is correct


We fed our boy Solid Gold Wolf Cub and now that he is an adult he eats Solid Gold Wolf King but we are probably going to switch him over to Solid Gold Barking At The Moon


----------



## Asgardfox (Jan 27, 2011)

I see this is an old topic but I was also wondering the same. I am feeding my 8 week old puppy 3 cups, 3x a day since he was 6 weeks of Royal Canin GSD Puppy 30. I am just not sure if its enough. I read the label on the puppy food bag and it says that 3 cups is only enough for their lowest range of a target weight of 44lbs, I have a boy, that can't be right??? Any help or input would be appreciated, thanks. Jon


----------



## white trouble (Dec 9, 2010)

i always let mine eat as much as they want aka free feed..but i have doggie doors so they can go outside whenever they want or need. thats not an option for most people though,and it makes housebreaking trickier-you have to take them out more times a day...as for the eating everything in sight,sounds like normal puppy behavior..my 4 month old decided to try frozen poop the other day,after it thawed in her stomach and it came back up,she decided that it wasnt such a great snack. for the poop eating,you can give pineapple or tomatoes,in moderation so to not give the runs,its supposed to make their poop taste and smell bad,like it doesnt already! just stopped buying tomatoes from the store when mine decided to try it. we are big on fresh fruits and veggies in my house........just watch the calories you give,you dont want a little rolly polly,as adorable as they may look


----------

